# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Codice 6494 - ravvedimento su adeguamento IVA da studi di settore

## Settebello

:Confused: Salve, 
che ne pensate della possibilit&#224; di ravvedere il codice tributo 6494, ove il pagamento dell'IVA da adeguamento agli studi di settore avvenga in ritardo rispetto alla scadenza del termine di versamento del saldo imposte ?  
E sopratutto se il ravvedimento &#232; possibile per la sanzione si pu&#242; utilizzare il codice tributo 8904 ?  
Ho letto qualcosa su SEAC che non appare risolutivo e che apre invece a due possibili soluzioni: 
1) se il momento di perfezionamento dell'adeguamento &#232; legato al termine di presentazione della dichiarazione nella quale far confluire i maggiori ricavi il codice tributo &#232; ravvedibile: 
2) se il momento del perfezionamento &#232; il termine di versamento del saldo imposte il codice tributo non &#232; ravvedibile. 
Ringrazio sin da ora per chi vorr&#224; intervenire 
Saluti

----------


## Speedy

> Salve, 
> che ne pensate della possibilità di ravvedere il codice tributo 6494, ove il pagamento dell'IVA da adeguamento agli studi di settore avvenga in ritardo rispetto alla scadenza del termine di versamento del saldo imposte ?  
> E sopratutto se il ravvedimento è possibile per la sanzione si può utilizzare il codice tributo 8904 ?  
> Ho letto qualcosa su SEAC che non appare risolutivo e che apre invece a due possibili soluzioni: 
> 1) se il momento di perfezionamento dell'adeguamento è legato al termine di presentazione della dichiarazione nella quale far confluire i maggiori ricavi il codice tributo è ravvedibile: 
> 2) se il momento del perfezionamento è il termine di versamento del saldo imposte il codice tributo non è ravvedibile. 
> Ringrazio sin da ora per chi vorrà intervenire 
> Saluti

  Secondo me il ravvedimento operoso per il codice tributo 6494 è possibile, con le solite regole (interessi e sanzione).
Per la sanzione può andar bene il codice 8904.
Ciao

----------

